# Items found at Michaels.



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Found these at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. The gel glue may be a canopy glue. I tested it and it dries nice and clear. The mini clothespins will be perfect for small parts and are less force than full size ones. 

Untitled by Vince Mokry, on Flickr


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Oops. Sorry for the huge picture.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I bought these too. Also several other items made of wood from this same company.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I hope you're using those 40% and 50% off coupons, they are killer. I've been buying using them like one a week for a good bit now.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks! I do use coupons as often as I can.
The Gel school glue dries really clear and I believe it will be a better canopy glue than standard white glue.


----------

